# Question...



## C. Baize (May 31, 2002)

Is there any interest in the "First Person Account?" 
If not, I won't bother going on with it, but if so, I'll keep going on it...  Let me know, either way.


----------



## Dr Midnight (May 31, 2002)

You're getting discouraged AWFULLY early in the game. You've got to post a lot more story than that before people know whether or not they want to read...


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (May 31, 2002)

Yeah, what Dr. Midnight said.

My Story Hour took a _very_ long time to start getting noticed (and I'm one of the small fish!)...  Don't get discouraged, but I think that you should write first and foremost for your own enjoyment and those of your players/fellow players.  Don't be surprised to not have many readers posting!  You may have more readers than you know, some just don't like posting.


----------



## C. Baize (May 31, 2002)

*Nah...*

I'm not discouraged, at all, just wanted to know if I was wasting my time or if it looked like something that could be interesting. Maybe a comment about the style of writing... 
I'm not easily offended, so I like to look for honest critique.


----------



## Rune (May 31, 2002)

It doesn't really matter what style you use.

What matters is how good it is.

Is it grammatically sound and generally well-spelled?

Is it artistically written and not a dull translation?

Is it new and fresh and not a rehash of everybody else's D&D game?

If it is all of these things, it _will_ be read.  Eventually.


----------



## C. Baize (May 31, 2002)

*Alrighty.*

Well, I'll post a few more installments, shortly...


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jun 20, 2002)

I just read through your first-person account for the first time, tonight.

I, for one, am most anxious to hear more.  I already posted on that thread before I saw this one.... but, I can just imagine myself pulling an overstuffed sofa-chair up close to a crackling fire... with a glass of mulled wine... and settling in to listen to the tale as it unfolds.  The style is a GREAT idea.


----------

